# Advice please



## Olivelady (Sep 29, 2020)

Rescued my pigeon 5 weeks ago, hand reared him and he has gone from strength to strength. Was always concerned about a soft release as I have 4 dogs and 4 cats. Even though we have a huge farm, my cats and dogs run wild and I was always concerned that my dearest 'birdie' would come home and get hurt. My one dog is a husky and sadly kills birds regularly even though very well fed. The problem began a week ago. Suddenly my dear bird start performing tricks for me, his life long imprinted human mate. I had bought bought him the most beautiful huge cage hoping that's soon as I knew the sex I could find him a mate in rehabilitation and they could live happily ever after after. Unfortunately due to a tough year, many wildlife and particularly avian facilities have closed doors due to staff and lack of funding and the people I have spoken to I am just not comfortable with handing over my beloved bird. I purchased him a mirror this week and that was the end. He now hates everyone and even me and stares longingly and lovingly into the mirror and my heart breaks at keeping him here trapped in a cage. He flies well, eats well. I read an article that said, can he cross fly against a storm, can he do this...can he do that.. all very difficult...and of course he cannot, he is hand reared. Sometimes, I lie and wonder at night if I did the right thing saving him. He needs a mate. Someone to call his own. Not a fancy cage or chopped raw peanuts or mirrors or endless food or water. Just a flock. I am going to be away soon. I cannot therefore do a soft release. My heart cant do a hard release. But my heart cannot bear watching him peck that mirror all day getting aggressive with me when I try get close. Please give me your advice. I feel like I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't. I dont know what to do. Money is nothin. He comes first before anything else.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds as if you have a female. A male will peck and attack his own image in the mirror. Can't you just adopt a mate for her? You live on a farm, so you can easily build them an aviary outside.


----------



## Olivelady (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi Marina I have tried to adopt a mate but I'm having no luck. I've only been met with criticism that he can be successfully rehabilitated and released back into the wild. I would me be more than happy to build an aviary if necessary. I have spoken to people who believe he can be rehabilitated and released but they work with partners who dont answer their phones or if they do, sound very dodgy. Should I rather take the mirror away until I find a mate? I've been looking and calling everywhere with no success. Covid has hit this area hard. Even a guy who looks after retired law enforcement/safety and security canines has lost his job. He looks after our farm when we are away. If I did a hard release with him 1km away from me but still on the farm where I could leave food daily (I live on 26ha) would that work? Bearing in mind we have terrible thunderstorms? Would he know where to find me?


----------



## Olivelady (Sep 29, 2020)

Sorry she!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No. I think it's cruel to raise a baby in the safety of your home and then to release him in a totally unfamiliar area to fend for himself. Even if you do provide food, that is not an option. 

Why don't you just buy a pigeon as a mate for her? If the mirror keeps her happy and entertained for now, then rather leave it.


----------



## Olivelady (Sep 29, 2020)

I agree. It would be cruel. Yes. She is happy with the mirror so for now I will leave things alone. After Christmas I will buy her a pigeon friend and we can look at building an aviary. We all love her dearly. But if she is a female, why does she wing slap me and peck at me? Does she view me as competition now?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Olivelady said:


> I agree. It would be cruel. Yes. She is happy with the mirror so for now I will leave things alone. After Christmas I will buy her a pigeon friend and we can look at building an aviary. We all love her dearly. But if she is a female, why does she wing slap me and peck at me? Does she view me as competition now?


Hi, listen to Marina b, you have raised this baby she knows nothing about about surviring in the wild realsing her, she would probably die a slow and agonizing death she does not know how to find food and water get her a mate and you will enjoy watching them make a family


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Zwould not release him or her. We adopted an injured feral. You just have to give lots of attention. It would be cruel to release a hand reared bird who is imprinted on you.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He might be a male after all. Best will be to get a female, 2 females will get on and even form a couple. Two males won't.


----------



## Olivelady (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you Marina and to all of you for your responses, greatly appreciated. And I take them to heart. Our 'Birdie' will stay in his cage in my bedroom until we can find him a female mate and build them a love nest. I will never do anything to hurt or to endanger him. He is part of our our family. I am so glad we saved him.This website has been such a great help me to me. Thank you. Attached a photo of Birdie and I. After his bath this morning as well.


----------

